# [SOLVED] Can't Connect to Internet



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm working on a pc that was suppose to have a virus on it, however I have done two mal ware bytes scans and the first one found some adware/spyware on it, so i removed all the items. I did a virus scan with the webroot software? The greek squad installed it for them anyways, i can pull ip address on the pc but can't connect to the internet. my computer is hooked up to the modem and it's working just fine. I was able to ping google with no issues on the pc that won't connect to the internet. I did notice when i plugged the network cable in, the orange light only flashes for a few seconds then just the solid green light stays on. I tried two different patch cables and two ports on the router. I'm thinking maybe a bad NIC? as always thanks for the input!!

**the owner of the computer just informed me that the pc has the vista antivirus 2012 on it and it was preventing them for getting to the internet. how the hell do i remove that? would combo fix work? i mean nothing is popping up on the screen at all


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

Welcome to TSF ;

Can you try to go to Safe Mode and run full scan webroot also check on webroot quarantine section if you have anything please clean-up.Reset your internet setting.Webroot will warn you but click on ok for resetting internet setting.Also check your update on webroot.

Webroot main page bottom side setting \ update than left upper corner will see Check For Update. If you did scan with Malwarebytes check quarantine section make sure nothing there.

You can update your NIC from device manager. Also check your windows optional and important update.

Thanks.


----------



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

I have used combofix that didn't work, smitfaud that didn't work. updated viruses updates and still can't connect. so on that computer i logged onto the other account and i was able to access the internet. so the other account is corrupt and i will have to delete the local profile and that should solve the issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

Is your issue resolved? Virus or Malware removed?
We have Security Experts here that may further assist you if you still need assistance. See First Steps if you need to post in our Security Forums.


whocares2007 said:


> I have used combofix that didn't work, smitfaud that didn't work. updated viruses updates and still can't connect. so on that computer i logged onto the other account and i was able to access the internet. so the other account is corrupt and i will have to delete the local profile and that should solve the issue.


----------



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

No i still can not get out to the internet under that one users profile. So i'm copying that one users' profiles files over to dvd then going to see if i can delete the local profile. also i think the hard drive is getting bad every time you reboot it wants to a checkdisk and it gets stuck on 36% so i have the hines cd to see if that will fix that issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

You can run diagnostics on the hard drive to confirm or rule out failure:

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

I already ran the dell diagnostics on the hard drive came back fine. I copied all the files over to dvds and rebooted the pc and its stuck on 36% on the check disk hasn't moved in 20 minutes.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

It's worth running the drive specific diagnostics . . something is wrong


----------



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

So I ran one of the hd diagontics from the ubc and it came back fine. I restarted the pc and once again went back to check disk and it got stuck at 36. I'm out of ideas besides putting a new hard drive in


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

That is what I would do . .


----------



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet*

I did another test on the hard drive came back with bad sectors. The person had a warranty with best buy so they took the computer to them to re install the hard drive OS etc...
As always thanks for help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I suspected as much . . thanks for posting back


----------

